# Propane Tank Capacity



## beachbum

Can someone please tell me the weight (empty and full) of the tall propane tanks I have. Using Kg to lb conversion, the empty weight converts to 23.3 lbs. But, when I look around all I find are 20lb and 30 lb tanks.

So, I'm guessng that the tall tanks are called 30 lb, but actually weigh 23 lbs empty. How much do they weigh full? I don't understand the lableling on the tank, even though I read an explanation. Much better if one of ya'll splain it to me.Thanks
david


----------



## nynethead

20lb tanks are generally what comes with a barbeque grill and they hold about 20lbs of liquid propane,
usually tank + gas = 45lbs. the 30 lb as you would guess holds 30 lb of gas + weight of tank so i would guess 60 lbs each. As close as I can get


----------



## Lmbevard

As he said. The 20 lb or 30 lb is the wieght of the propane that the tank will hold, not the wieght of the tank itself, so in your case the tank wieghs 24 lbs, with 30 lb of propane in it, it wieghs 54 lbs. I know as I'm trying to get the darn thing back into the little door they gave me to stuff two of these babies in on the 5er. If you go some place to get these things filled, they will check the wieght and set the tank on a scale set for 54 lbs. and attach the line and turn it on. It will automatically shut down when the tank has 30 lbs of propane in it.


----------



## map guy

Here is a chart from Manchester Tank that is simple to understand

Link

Pretty much got it though .....

30# tank is ~ 30# of LP then add the Tare weight = total weight

Map Guy


----------



## beachbum

OK I understand. Why don't they just call it empty weight instead of Tare weight. What does Tare mean?? Also, why do we have to know what weight of water will go in the tank. Just curious!! So, tank weighs 24 lbs empty, holds 30 lb of propane. total full weight is 54 lbs. Thanks 
david


----------



## skippershe

The term Tare may refer to different things:

Tare is a term in weights and measurements which refers to the weight of an empty container. The tare weight can be subtracted when a filled container is weighed to determine the weight of the contents alone.

Two plants are called tare: 
Common Vetch, or Vicia sativa, which is grown as livestock fodder 
Ryegrass, or Lolium. This is probably the "tares" of the biblical Parable of the Tares (Matthew 13: 24-30) "But while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat, and went his way" (Matt 13:25 ;King James Version). Also known as 'darnel", or 'cheat'. The seeds of at least the bearded darnel Lolium temulentum are considered poisonous.

Tare is a general term in Japanese Cuisine for dipping sauces often used in grilling (yakitori and yakiniku) as well as with sushi and nabemono. The sauce is best described as sweetened, thickened soy sauce for grilling and flavored soy sauce with dashi, vinegar, etc. for nabemono and natto such as ponzu but every chef has their own variation.

Guess that just about sums up what Tare is!


----------



## beachbum

skippershe said:


> The term Tare may refer to different things:
> 
> Tare is a term in weights and measurements which refers to the weight of an empty container. The tare weight can be subtracted when a filled container is weighed to determine the weight of the contents alone.
> 
> Two plants are called tare:
> Common Vetch, or Vicia sativa, which is grown as livestock fodder
> Ryegrass, or Lolium. This is probably the "tares" of the biblical Parable of the Tares (Matthew 13: 24-30) "But while men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat, and went his way" (Matt 13:25 ;King James Version). Also known as 'darnel", or 'cheat'. The seeds of at least the bearded darnel Lolium temulentum are considered poisonous.
> 
> Tare is a general term in Japanese Cuisine for dipping sauces often used in grilling (yakitori and yakiniku) as well as with sushi and nabemono. The sauce is best described as sweetened, thickened soy sauce for grilling and flavored soy sauce with dashi, vinegar, etc. for nabemono and natto such as ponzu but every chef has their own variation.
> 
> Guess that just about sums up what Tare is!


Very nice....








But what about the 2nd part?? Why do we have to know the water weight that will go into the propane tank??
david


----------



## skippershe

Try this:

Propane is stored in portable and detachable cylinders, such as those on your barbecue, or tanks, which are permanently affixed to a vehicle.

Cylinders are filled by weight and the pertinent information for each individual cylinder is stamped on the protective flange surrounding the valve. This information includes the empty weight of the cylinder (tare weight ) and the water capacity in pounds and allows the re-filling attendant to calculate the exact amount of propane to put into the cylinder. This is the approved method for filling cylinders in B.C.

Some cylinder valves are equipped with a bleed valve, that when opened, shows when the cylinder is filled to 80%. However, the present valve on the cylinder may not be the original valve and may or may not be the proper valve for that particular cylinder, possibly resulting in an over filled condition.

A motor home tank is filled by volume using the 80% bleed valve to indicate the proper fill level. Some tanks are equipped with an automatic valve that shuts off the propane flow at the 80% capacity level.

Also, by law, it is an offense to fill a propane cylinder or tank beyond 80% of it's capacity and that law is in place for a very good reason. Propane is stored in a liquid state by compressing it in a cylinder or tank. At 80% full there is the remaining 20% of the storage capacity to allow for expansion of the liquid due to temperature changes. If the tank is over filled this expansion room is decreased to the point that the built in pressure relief valve will vent off enough propane to avoid tank rupture. If the cylinder is lying on it's side when this happened it would vent off enough liquid propane to reduce the internal pressure to below the preset pressure of the relief valve. When liquid propane is released it will expand to 270 times it's volume. Propane is heavier that air and tends to collect at the lowest spot, such as the lowest deck of a ferry, where enough can be present to cause an explosion.


----------



## beachbum

Have you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express lately??








david


----------



## skippershe

beachbum said:


> Have you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express lately??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david


huh? why's that?


----------



## beachbum

skippershe said:


> Have you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express lately??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david


huh? why's that?
[/quote]
You haven't seen the commercials??
david


----------



## skippershe

beachbum said:


> Have you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express lately??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david


huh? why's that?
[/quote]
You haven't seen the commercials??
david








[/quote]
Nah! I have TIVO, I don't watch commercials









Did that info help clear things up for you?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

and, just to confuse things a bit more, water weighs 8.3 lbs/gallon, and propane weights 4.3 lbs/gallon.

Tim


----------



## 4ME

Tare is a general term in Japanese Cuisine for dipping sauces often used in grilling (yakitori and yakiniku) as well as with sushi and nabemono. The sauce is best described as sweetened, thickened soy sauce for grilling and flavored soy sauce with dashi, vinegar, etc. for nabemono and natto such as ponzu but every chef has their own variation.

Only a fellow cali can appreciate this...............I LOVE YOU!!!!!!....................respectfully!

Save a spot for me at the sushi bar and I have dibs on the Hamachi Kama!


----------



## map guy

skippershe said:


> Try this:
> 
> Propane is stored in portable and detachable cylinders, such as those on your barbecue, or tanks, which are permanently affixed to a vehicle.
> 
> Cylinders are filled by weight and the pertinent information for each individual cylinder is stamped on the protective flange surrounding the valve. This information includes the empty weight of the cylinder (tare weight ) and the water capacity in pounds and allows the re-filling attendant to calculate the exact amount of propane to put into the cylinder. This is the approved method for filling cylinders in B.C.
> 
> Some cylinder valves are equipped with a bleed valve, that when opened, shows when the cylinder is filled to 80%. However, the present valve on the cylinder may not be the original valve and may or may not be the proper valve for that particular cylinder, possibly resulting in an over filled condition.
> 
> A motor home tank is filled by volume using the 80% bleed valve to indicate the proper fill level. Some tanks are equipped with an automatic valve that shuts off the propane flow at the 80% capacity level.
> 
> Also, by law, it is an offense to fill a propane cylinder or tank beyond 80% of it's capacity and that law is in place for a very good reason. Propane is stored in a liquid state by compressing it in a cylinder or tank. At 80% full there is the remaining 20% of the storage capacity to allow for expansion of the liquid due to temperature changes. If the tank is over filled this expansion room is decreased to the point that the built in pressure relief valve will vent off enough propane to avoid tank rupture. If the cylinder is lying on it's side when this happened it would vent off enough liquid propane to reduce the internal pressure to below the preset pressure of the relief valve. When liquid propane is released it will expand to 270 times it's volume. Propane is heavier that air and tends to collect at the lowest spot, such as the lowest deck of a ferry, where enough can be present to cause an explosion.


Dawn -
I am impressed.









Map Guy


----------



## skippershe

why thanks Map Guy


----------



## beachbum

skippershe said:


> Have you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express lately??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david


huh? why's that?
[/quote]
You haven't seen the commercials??
david








[/quote]
Nah! I have TIVO, I don't watch commercials









Did that info help clear things up for you?
[/quote]
Yes,
Thank you very much. 54 lbs full. the water weight is not important, unless of course....never mind!!!
david


----------



## skippershe

beachbum said:


> Have you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express lately??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david


huh? why's that?
[/quote]
You haven't seen the commercials??
david








[/quote]
Nah! I have TIVO, I don't watch commercials









Did that info help clear things up for you?
[/quote]
Yes,
Thank you very much. 54 lbs full. the water weight is not important, unless of course....never mind!!!
david








[/quote]
Just watch your salt intake, it'll keep your water weight down


----------



## NobleEagle

whats this about retaining water?


----------

